# Bota Shpirtërore > Toleranca fetare >  A ta tolerojme shenjtin Orthodoks Shën Kozma Etoliani

## Qafir Arnaut

Drejtuar Shqiptareve te Epirit




> "Mësojini fëmijët tuaj të flasin gjuhën greke, pasi
> edhe kisha jonë dhe kombi ynë janë grek. Në ka burrë a
> grua të krishterë që do të më japë fjalën se nuk do të
> flasë më shqip në shtëpinë e tij, të ngrihet e të ma thotë,
> sepse unë do t'ia fal të gjitha mëkatet që ka bërë që nga
> dita e lindjes". Dhe përfundon: "Më mirë të keni një
> shkollë greke në fshatin tuaj, se sa të keni përrenj e
> lumenj"


A. Konstantakopulos, Ellenike glosa sta Balkania, Janinë 1988, f.35).

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Xhixhua

> Drejtuar Shqiptareve te Epirit
> 
> 
> 
> A. Konstantakopulos, Ellenike glosa sta Balkania, Janinë 1988, f.35).


Shenjtin ....... A ka Zoti shejnt te tille lart? Ky eshte ai i shenjti qe thone greket ka mallkuar shqiptaret ? NQS i ka shpetuar Pjetrit ku kopuk dhe ka zene vend atje lart, te lutemi ta beje komshi me NENE TEREZEN se mbase i ndryshon mendja qafirit te poshter

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Seminarist

Nqs shqipja ka qene gjuhe e pashkruar, e folur vetem neper ambiente shtepiake, gj qe presupozonte ambiente te pashkolla - ne ate kohe te revanshit per konvertime - ka qene nje keshille e natyrshme, e shprehur ne nje forme te thjeshte te cilen mund ta merrte vesh populli fshatar, te cilit Shen Kozmai po u promovonte Diturine edhe Vetenjohjen.



Vete Arvanitasit, sot e kesaj dite, qofte edhe shume Rilindas ortodokse, perfshi ketu edhe Fan Nolin, u shijonte fare natyrshem ideja e te qenit arvanitas edhe helen njekohesisht, e te qenit nga nje origjine e perbashket kulturore, qe shkonte pas deri tek pellazget. Ky lloj mentaliteti - qe eshte kontradiktor per shqiptaret e periudhes se pas Zogut e deri sot - shihet, pra, edne qarte tek arvanitasit e sotem, perfshi ketu Aristidh Kolian.

Eshte ne kete aspekt se si mund te kuptohen shprehjet e Aristidhit se "qe te jesh grek, duhet te vertetosh me pare se je arvanitas".



Madje Fan Noli, duke qene i kesaj rryme te perbashkesise se origjinave edhe te te qenit pjese e botes se kultures helene, kritikohet nga formulimet qe i ben nacionalizmit njerez si Hysamedin Feraj ne librin e tij "Skice e mendimit politik shqiptar", duke e rradhitur Nolin si politikan ne rrymat serbo-grekofile...



*Shen Kozmai nuk i predikoi, qe tu mbylleshin shkollat, apo qe tu mohohej gjuha, nje populli shqiptar qe kishte shtet-nacion e vete, me institucione shteterore shqiptare, me gjuhe shqiptare te afirmuar*.


Ne kohen e Shen Kozmait, edhe para tij, nuk njiheshin precedente te tille. Periudha e Skenderbeut, e vetmja e lire para Shen Kozmait, njihet si nje periudhe - sic e kemi vertetuar me dokumente neper tema te ndryshme - ku gjuha shteteroro-kulturore ishte ne greqisht, sllavisht e latinisht. Karl Topia e mbishkroi manastirin e Joan Vladimirit ne tre gjuhe - sllavisht/serbisht; greqisht e latinisht, jo ne shqip. 




Pra, keto gjera duhen ditur e kuptuar, para se te gjykoni rastin e Shen Kozmait.



Nje gje e ngjashme ngjet edhe sot, kur femijet nguten qe ne vegjeli qe te mesojne sa me mire anglishten apo nje gjuhe te leverdishme perendimore. Pse? Sepse perspektiva per shkollin, e si rrjedhim per mbijetim, eshte vetem ne ato gjuhe jo ne shqip.




Ke dhe dicka: Shen Kozmai predikoi shqiptareve ne thuajse principaten e pavarur te Ali Pashe Tepelenes. Pse ky e gjeti te natyrshme nje predikim te tille te Shen Kozmait, madje i ndertoi me vone nje manastir?



Nqs atebote do te ekzistonte ky lloj skandalizimi qe ndjeni juve sot nder shqiptare, atehere pse nga sa e sa VEZIRE shqiptare, me te cilet mburremi, nuk doli qofte edhe NJE i vetem, qe ta shkepuste, ose te tentonte ta shkepuste, ortodoksine shqiptare nga helenizimi me ane te autoqefalise - sic beri Mehmet Pasha Sokolovic ne rastin e serbeve psh?

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Seminarist

Atehere ke do tolerojme? Do te tolerojme injorancen e pashoqe te shokut Qafir...  :pa dhembe:

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Qafir Arnaut

> Ke dhe dicka: Shen Kozmai predikoi shqiptareve ne thuajse principaten e pavarur te Ali Pashe Tepelenes. Pse ky e gjeti te natyrshme nje predikim te tille te Shen Kozmait, madje i ndertoi me vone nje manastir?


Sepse Shen Kozmai, ndryshe nga c'shitet ne literaturen Ortodokse, ishte kolaboracionist i pushtuesit. Suliotet e rrahen kur u thoshte 'bindjuni Sulltanint e lini armet'. Po ashtu edhe Paramithiotet.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Labeati

Nje kuriozitet kam,

Pse valle Patriarkana greke, nepermjet aktivisteve te vet si Sh'Kozmai i ortodokseve, pra a nuk do te ishte me kollaj te afronte shqiptaret duke perkthyer e botuar libra ne shqip (qofte edhe me alfabet grek).

A nuk eshte pak si me e shkurter dhe efektive kjo rruge se sa ti thuash nje shqiptari qe flet shqip prej mijra vjetesh, qe gjuha jote eshte greqishtja dhe ti je pjese e kombit grek?
Pse kjo propagande e kushtezon qenien te krishter, duke qene grek?
Pse ky "shejt" spekulon me falje mekatesh, nese harroni shqipen e beheni greke (hapi pare greqishtfolja)?

Cfare e pengoi Patriarkanen greke te ndiqte ate rruge qe ndoqi kisha katolike (Vatikane nepermjet propagandes Fide) per te botuar ne gjuhen e shkruar  shqipe, si Buzuku, Bogdani, Budi etj?

Dhe nese gjuha shqipe si thote seminaristi nuk "paska" ekzistuar e shkruar, si kamundesi qe Meshari i Gjon Buzukut na jep nje gjuhe shqipe shume te qarte, te nje niveli normal dhe bile ai le te kuptohet edhe ekzistencen e shkruar  te gjuhes kur thote se nder shkaqet e Mesharit eshte:

"Qe gjuha jone te mos bdaret e te mos bastardohet..." Sa vjet para Kozmait u botua ky liber? Nja 250 vjet te pakten.. Sa te tjere e ndoqen?

A ka mundesi qe Patriarkana greke te mos ishte ne dijeni te shqipes se shkruar nga rivalet e saj katolike ne Veri e ne Kosove-Maqedoni (Bogdani ne Shkup)?

Sa per gjuhen e kancelarise se Skenderbeut, shume kombe europiane si Gjermania, Holanda etj, ne kohen e Skenderbeut shkruanin latinisht, por filluan edhe gjuhet e veta kombetare ne shek e 15-16.

Puna eshte se kjo politike e kishes greke qe fillon me sh'Kozmain, vazhdon gjate gjith shek 19, me peshkopet greke qe ne vitin 1870 deklaronin (simbas nje citimi te qafirit ne nje teme tjeter) qe gjuha shqipoe eshte nje gjuhe qe nuk ekziston.
Albo tha se kjo ishte per te luftuar masonet protestante.

Aha dmth per te luftuar islamizmin... beju grek
Per te luftuar protestanizmin .... beju grek

Shume ilac i mire ky...... nuk e di a eshte ende ne fuqi apo i ka ardhe "expiry date"?

Qafir, ku i gjen keto citime more se ja cove temperaturen 40 grade seminaristit, pak me shume kujdes per shendetin e bashkforumasve....  :pa dhembe:

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Qafir Arnaut

> Qafir, ku i gjen keto citime


Suma Contra Bizantines  :pa dhembe:

----------


## Hyllien

> Nje kuriozitet kam,
> 
> Pse valle Patriarkana greke, nepermjet aktivisteve te vet si Sh'Kozmai i ortodokseve, pra a nuk do te ishte me kollaj te afronte shqiptaret duke perkthyer e botuar libra ne shqip (qofte edhe me alfabet grek).
> 
> A nuk eshte pak si me e shkurter dhe efektive kjo rruge se sa ti thuash nje shqiptari qe flet shqip prej mijra vjetesh, qe gjuha jote eshte greqishtja dhe ti je pjese e kombit grek?
> Pse kjo propagande e kushtezon qenien te krishter, duke qene grek?
> Pse ky "shejt" spekulon me falje mekatesh, nese harroni shqipen e beheni greke (hapi pare greqishtfolja)?
> 
> Cfare e pengoi Patriarkanen greke te ndiqte ate rruge qe ndoqi kisha katolike (Vatikane nepermjet propagandes Fide) per te botuar ne gjuhen e shkruar  shqipe, si Buzuku, Bogdani, Budi etj?
> ...


*
Madhështi e njerëzve*

Ku janë ata pleq bujarë,
që qenë përpara ne,
e ata trima sqimatarë,
të shpejtëtë si rrufe?

Ku janë ata djelm të ri,
të bukur e të lulzuom,
që pate pamë me sy,
*me ta folë e ligjëruom?*

Ku janë ata zotëninj,
që dojin me zotënuom
ndë sqimë e ndë madhështi,
këte jatë tue shkuom?

Ku janë ata perandorë
gjithë shekulli nalcuom,
në krye me një kunorë
gurëshi cë paçëmuom?

Ku janë ata letërorë
t'urtë e dijes të ndëgjuom,
të bardhatë posi borë
letëra tue kënduom?

Ku janë ato gra e vasha
ndë sqimë e ndë madhështi,
me petëkat të mëndafshta
nalcuom mbë zotëni?

Gjithë mortja i rrëzoi,
sikur i pret me shpatë,
për të ri s'i shikoi,
as të vobegë,as të begatë.


*Ja dhe historia e kombit tone.*

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Qafir Arnaut

Kush e shkroi kete Cyclotomic?...vertet magjepsese

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Albo

> Sepse Shen Kozmai, ndryshe nga c'shitet ne literaturen Ortodokse, ishte kolaboracionist i pushtuesit. Suliotet e rrahen kur u thoshte 'bindjuni Sulltanint e lini armet'. Po ashtu edhe Paramithiotet.


Kur Shen Kozmai u largua nga Suli, ai shkundi pluhurin nga kepucet e tij, ashtu sic i mesoi Zoti yne Jisu Krisht dishepujt e Tij.

Dhe Perendia vuri dore mbi Sulin dhe suliotet duke perdorur Ali Pashane e Tepelenes, i cili i vrau e therri gati te gjithe. Ashtu sic profetizoi prerjen e kokes se Ali Pashait e shume profeci te tjera.

Prandaj Qafir Efendi, kujdes kur ze emrin e nje Shenjtori te Barabate me Apostujt ne goje, sic eshte Shen Kozma Etoliani, se i ben dem kokes tende. Se Ai lart mban vesh, nuk tjerr lesh sic ben ti!

Albo

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Qafir Arnaut

Epo meqe s'mu lejuaka te flas Kozmain po flas per Karavangjelis, Filaretos & Co.
Is that OK with you?

Ceshtjen a mallkimit te gjuhes Shqipe nga kleri ortodoks dhe viktimat shqiptare te saj e trajton shume mire *Isa Blumi PhD*  ne tezen e tij te titulluar "Indoktrinimi i Besnikerise ne Ballkanin e vone Osmanli: Reforma Arsimore ne Vilayetet e Manastirit dhe Janines: 1878-1912

Kisha e Rumelise ka ne duar gjakun e ketyre Shqiptareve te cilet u arsimuan ne institucionet e financuara nga Kisha e Rumelise por qe predikuan e mesuan kunder Helenizmit:

1.Kristo Negovani[i vrare me urdher te Mitropolitit te Kastorias Karavangjelis sepse mbajti meshen ne gjuhen tone]

2.Petro N. Luarasi[me motivacionin 'per mesimin e nje gjuhe qe nuk ekziston' dhene nga Metropolitani i Kastorias Filaretos]

3.Gjerazim Qirjazi
4.Nuchi Nacho
5.Sotir Ollani

6.Babe Dude Karbunara
7.Hamdi Ohri
8.Said Hoxha
9.Balil Tahiri

10. Koto Hoxhi i ckisherua nga Mitropoliti i Gjirokastres sepse jepte mesim ne Shqip ne kolegjin e financuar nga shteti Grek ne Qestorat

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Labeati

> Kush e shkroi kete Cyclotomic?...vertet magjepsese


Qafir, ne mos gabohem e ka shkruar imzot Pjeter Bogdani, nje nder ata "armiqte" e eger katolike te popullit shqiptar simbas Albos, sepse ne gjysmen e shek 17, nja 200 vjet para sh'Kozmait shkroi e botoi libra shqip e poezi shqipe, duke na bere me gjuhe por edhe poezi e letersi SHQIPE te shkruar.

"perendia" simbas Albos do te kete vene dore edhe mbi kete tradhetar se pse vuri turqit e Anadollit por edhe te Kosoves, ta c'varrosin nga KATEDRALJA KATOLIKE e Prishtines e kufomen e tij me veshjen metropolitane ua hodhen qenve ne pazar te Prishtines.

Keshtu e pesojne armiqte e popullit shqiptar te cilet zhvilluan gjuhen, letersine,kuluren e identitetin tone, pa pritur lejen e shen Kozmait. (gjithmone sipas Albos dhe seminaristit).
Se meqe shqipja nuk shkruhej (ne fakt shkruhej prej te pakten 2-3 shekujsh) pra atehere nuk duhej te kishte kurre nje fillim.

Respektin me te madh per ortodokset e vertete shqiptare dhe klerin e ulet (lokal) qe i mbijetoi kesaj fushate qindra vjecare asimiluese te Kishes greke (qe perdori prej thikes deri tek shejtoret), dhe kujtim herojve qe e paguan me koke, shqiptarizmin e fene e vet.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Gunnar

> Dhe Perendia vuri dore mbi Sulin dhe suliotet duke perdorur Ali Pashane e Tepelenes, i cili i vrau e therri gati te gjithe. 
> 
> Albo


A i beson me te vertete keto qe thua apo thjesht ben propagande ?!

Me duket se nuk qenke dhe aq ndryshe nga keta qe besojne se uragani Katrina u dergua nga Zoti per te ndeshkuar Ameriken.

Dhe mos pergjithso per gjithe Shqiperine cka ndodh apo ka ndodhur ne ndonje fshat apo zone filogreke nga ku besoj se edhe ti vjen. cuditem se si gjithe keto "te verteta historike" nuk kane dale ne drite per shekuj me rradhe dhe po dalin tani nga goja jote apo e Seminaristit.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Hyllien

Eshte ironike qe ishin kryesisht Suliotet ata qe i dhane pavarsine Greqise, dhe po perendia i beri qe  i shperndau dhe i asimiloi, vrau e preu anembane ? Po a nuk ishin po suliotet qe preferonin te luftonin deri ne fund, edhe pse e dinin se do ishte e kote, vetem e vetem qe mos dorezoheshin sic u dorezuan, ose me sakte sic ja dorezuan greket pushtetin Bizantin Turkut ?
Ku ka me gjeste heroike e bujare si ato ne historine e njerezimit ? Me kokrra dihen, dhe numerohen me gishtat e dores te tille gjenerale e kombe ne bote.

Sa per vjershen e ka bere *Pjeter Budi*, ne 1617-18, rreth gjysem shekulli e me teper perpara Bogdanit dhe tregon pikerisht se i kujt brumi jemi, dhe kush kemi qene dhe fatkeqsite qe na u kanosen. Te tjere do shkruanin mbas tije ne po te njejtat vargje, si Bogdani, Bardhi, Matrenga, Frasherit, Noli e tutje te arberit ne Itali e deri ne ditet tona me Gjergj Fishten. Ndersa per gjuhen e shkruar shqipe dihet qe ekzistonte sepse kete na e konfirmon vete Gjergj Kastriot Skenderbeu qe te tjeret mundohen ta shesin si produkt serbo-grek bizantin, por qe fatkeqsisht per ata dhe fatmiresisht per ne eshte figura e vetme qe hedh drite mbi vazhdimesine historike pellazgo-epirotase-ilire-shqiptare.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Seminarist

1415 Papa Gjoni XXIII u hoq: "Akuzat me te tmerrshme u bene. Vikari i Krishtit u akuzua vetem per piraci, vrasje, perdhunim, sodomi edhe incest" (Gibbon-i - Zvetenimi edhe Renia e Perandorise Romake)


1478: Papa Siksti IV, ne aleance me Ferdinantin e Spanjes, themelon inkuiziocionin spanjoll. Cifute, Mure edhe heretike do te burgosen, torturohen edhe vriten per shekuj.
*Biseksuali Siksti, edhe pse vuante nga sifilia, ben femije me te motren e tij te madhe*.






mos do Labeat te vazhdoj me papet e kohes se pushtimit turk qe paskan dashe shume Shqiperine?

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Hyllien

Po Seminarist mund te vazhdosh pa problem te na flasesh per qindra kardinale, prift e peshkope ne seline e shenjte ne Rome, si dhe per Papa Clementin XI, si dhe gjithashtu ti dhe Albo te na jepni shpjegimin e shenjes herladike te familjes Albani ketu poshte(mos harro qe keta kane nje histori te gjate kardinalesh ne historine e Vatikanit derisa njeri u be dhe Pape) :


Gjithashtu dhe vepren Illyricum Sacrum qe u shkruajt ne kohen e tij, dhe qe kolaboracionistet moderne te pushtetit bizantin ne shqiperi as nuk duan qe ta perkthejne e studiojne, nderkohe qe Kisha Montenegrine rend qe ta quaj histori te veten.

PS: Shkrimet e tua bien ere me kilometra larg qe jane percarese dhe antishqiptare deri ne palce. Kendej sulmon personazhe si Noli, andel lavderon ose justifikon njerez qe kane mallkuar gjuhen shqipe e me urdher te tyre jane prere koka njerezish.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Albo

> A i beson me te vertete keto qe thua apo thjesht ben propagande ?!


Kur une shkruaj, nuk shkruaj per gjera qe nuk di dhe per gjera qe nuk i besoj si te verteta. Nese ti nuk e di qe suliotet e priten shume keq shenjtorin, ose nuk e di qe Ali Pashai i therri dhe i shtypi me force, kjo eshte padituria tende historike.

Ti nuk ke se cfare beson, pasi ti nuk di, dhe kur nuk di historine, ti beson ca te pjell mendja ty, sic bejne edhe shume si ty me lart.

Albo

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## dp17ego

Vete Arvanitasit, sot e kesaj dite, qofte edhe shume Rilindas ortodokse, perfshi ketu edhe* Fan Nolin, u shijonte fare natyrshem ideja e te qenit arvanitas edhe*  *helen njekohesisht,* e te qenit nga nje origjine e perbashket kulturore, qe shkonte pas deri tek pellazget. Ky lloj mentaliteti - qe eshte kontradiktor per shqiptaret e periudhes se pas Zogut e deri sot - shihet, pra, edne qarte tek arvanitasit e sotem, perfshi ketu Aristidh Kolian.

*Nuk mund te jesh edhe grek edhe shqiptar*  si nuk mund te jesh edhe grek edhe turk, apo italian, apo ku di une cfare dhe leri keto se ti e di mire.Po te ndjekesh kete lloj arsyetimi dalim te gjithe *kusherinj bile dhe me kinezet*
Teori te tilla pseudounifikuese bien ere pacifizem dhe dihet mire qe pacifizmi vete presupozon agresivitet
dhe kjo s'ka lidhje me mbasZogun fare

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Seminarist

C'me duhet se cfare ka bere Klementi, kur vete Europa ka denuar vete konceptin real te VATIKANIT, sic e veteshpreh ne mesjete, si nje makineri monster qe pjell roberi, prapambetje, korrupsion. Papet jane tallur me Kristianizmin. Atehere le ta duan Shqiperine.

Napoloni (nje shqiptar...  :sarkastik:  ) e terhoqi ZVARRE papen, sic kishin bere parardhesi i vet, pikerisht per pretendimin qe donte te luante Vatikani.

Garibaldi (shqiptar...!) po ashtu i prishi pune shtetit papal, madje eshte ekskomunikuar per kete.

Une do ta shaj Nolin, persa te jete anti-kristian, do ta lavderoj Kozmain persa ky eshte, vec kristian, human.

Shen Kozmai promovoi Diturine nder fshataret analfabete, me te cilet edhe ne shekullin 20, pati veshtiresi per ti edukuar. Ata fshatare, qe juve qe, pasi shitet shtepi e katandi per tia mbathur nga Shqiperia, kur i shihni rrugeve u ktheni koken menjeane qe te mos u flisni se turperoheni.



Sic e thashe, logjika ime tregon realitetin. Realiteti i atehershem nuk ka se si te gjykohet me metrin e sotem.

Fakt REAL eshte se fjalet e Shen Kozmait tingellojne normale per mentalitetin, jo vetem te atehershem, por deri sot. Aristidh Kola nuk do ta kishte problem nqs Shen Kozmai do ta quante grek, madje ai do te pretendonte se si arvanitas ai eshte PURO grek.



Nqs neve do te arrijme te gjykojme me metrin e kalamajve te forumit Shen Kozmain, neser me po ate meter mund te sulmohet Krishti edhe tere kristianizmi.


Krishti tha bindjuni Cezarit, ne nje kohe qe interesi nacional izraelit ishte diametralisht kundra pushtimit edhe asimilimit romak, ne nje kohe kur Cezari ishte pushtues i Izraelit.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Albo

> Kisha e Rumelise ka ne duar gjakun e ketyre Shqiptareve te cilet u arsimuan ne institucionet e financuara nga Kisha e Rumelise por qe predikuan e mesuan kunder Helenizmit:


E kupton se cfare po shkruan apo fluturon si gomari? Te gjithe rilindasit shqiptare ne jug te vendit u shkolluan ne shkollen greke te Janines, "Zosimea Skoli", dhe jo vetem ata te besimit te krishtere orthodhoks, por edhe bektashij, edhe muslimane. Pasi mbaronin shkollen greke ne Janine, leviznin ne Stamboll per te vazhduar studimet e tyre ne turqisht. Shembuj te tille ke vellezerit Frasheri, Ismail Qemali e me rradhe.

Mesimi ne gjuhen greke prej tyre asnjehere nuk u pa si nje "asimilim", por si menyre per tu arsimuar dhe fituar dije e kulture, pasi shkollat greke ishin shume me perparimtare se sa shkollat turke, qe ishte alternativa tjeter e vetme. Me vone, ne fund te shekullit te XIX dhe ne fillim te shekullit te XX, Austro-Hungaria filloi te hapi shkolla ne Veri te Shqiperise, ne Shkoder dhe Mirdite ne gjuhen italiane, duke perdorur "kulture-protektoratin" qe ishte nje mareveshje mirekuptimi qe ajo kish me Porten e Larte, duke qene se Miredita dhe Shkodra ishin epiqendrat e komunitetit katolik ne vend. Kurse Italia, perdori Kishen Katolike dhe klerin e saj, ne menyre te vecante murgjit franceskane dhe jezuite per te rivalizuar interesat austriake ne veri te vendit me hapjen e shkollave italiane. Mesimi behej ne italisht dhe jo ne shqip dhe vetem pasi Austro-hungaria e pa qe nuk mund te konkuronte sic duhet shkollat italiane ne veri te vendit pasi edhe vete ne shkollat qe ajo sponsorizonte mesimi behej ne italisht, ajo vendosi qe te mbeshtesi hapjen e shkollave shqipe, jo se i behej shume vone per Shqiperine, por se nuk deshironte rritjen e prezences italiane ne veri te vendit brenda komunitetit katolik.

Plus kesaj, pengmarrja e gjuhes shqipe nuk u perdor vetem nga Austro-Hungaria dhe Italia ne veri te vendit, por u perdor edhe nga ungjilloret protestante te Londres qe sponsorizuan perkthimin e Ungjillit te Shenjte ne shqip nga Kristoforidhi. Kete e bene jo per te ndihmuar interesat tona shqiptare, por e bene per ta perdorur ungjillin dhe vete Krishtoforidhin si mjete te propagandes se tyre ne vend per ti kthyer te gjithe shqiptaret ne protestante. Gje qe u denua me force te jashtezakonshme nga gjithe kleri orthodhoks dhe Kristoforidhi pasi u njoh me planet e tyre, nuk pranoi qe te behej pale e propagandes protestante ne vend, pasi sipas tij, ajo do te ishte nje fragmentizim i ri akoma me i thelle i nje Shqiperia qe ishte e ndare me kohe ne 3 besime.

Per te vazhduar me pas me insistimin e Italise dhe Austriakeve ne perdorimin e alfabetit latin ne gjuhen shqipe, si nje mjet asimilimi kulturor te shqiptareve, gje qe ia arriten me sukses, pavaresisht se rilindas si Sami Frasheri qe ishin nder te paret qe dolen me nje alfabet shqip ishin kategorisht kunder huazimeve te shqipes nga gjuhet e tjera, qofshin greke, latine, apo turke.

Kisha Orthodhokse nga ana e saj insistoi me te drejte ne ruajtjen e gjuhes greke ne liturgji, jo sepse urrente gjuhen shqipe, jo sepse deshironte pengimin apo helenizimin e shqiptareve, por se ishte e ndergjegjshme e perpjekjeve propagandistike te fuqive te huaja dhe brenda vendit qe kishin per qellim qe me anen e krijimit te nje monopoli mbi gjuhen shqipe, te avanconin interesat e tyre kolonialiste qe preknin ne menyre te drejtperdrejte Kishen Orthodhokse dhe mbare komunitetin orthodhoks ne vend e me gjere. Them me gjere pasi Italia dhe Austria, e deri diku edhe vete Kisha Katolike, kane qene ne menyre te perseritur ne histori bashkefajtore ne planet e tyre jo vetem per nje aneksim territorial te shqiptareve, por edhe ne nje aneksim shpirteror, duke dashur te uniatizojne klerin dhe mbare komunitetin orthodhoks shqiptar. Dhe jo vetem ate shqiptar, por edhe me gjere ne Ballkan.

Shen Kozma Etoliani, i cili eshte nje shenjtor shqiptar pasi ne Shqiperi u martirizua, eshte nje nga shenjtoret me te dashur per shqiptaret orthodhokse, fale predikimeve dhe profecie te tij qe ringjallen besimin tek nje komunitet i shtypur dhe laramanizuar orthodhoks. Arsyeja perse ai insistonte ne mesimin e gjuhes greke nga shqiptaret, nuk kish fare te bente me "asimilimin grek", pasi atehere nuk kish Greqi dhe greket ishin po nen zgjedhen e turqve, por per arsyen e thjeshte se mesimi i greqishtes nga shqiptareve, u jepte atyre mundesi te kuptonin liturgjine hyjnore qe mbahej ne greqisht ne kishat orthodhokse, ashtu sic frenonte asimilimin e metejshem turk te shqiptareve, pasi gjuha greke u lejonte shqiptareve qe te shkelnin me kembe erresiren dhe prapambetjen 400 vjecare qe kishin mbjelle turqit ne Shqiperi.

Sot ka studiues kokeboshe ne Greqi dhe ne Shqiperi qe mundohen ta shesin shenjtorin si "baba i kombit grek" apo "propagandist helen ne toke shqiptare", por harrojne se ai nuk ishte as babai i nje kombi qe nuk ekzistonte dhe as nje propagandist per nje qyteterim ne te cilin ai nuk besonte. Ai besonte tek Jisu Krishti dhe bente nje jete te shenjte pasi ai nuk erdhi ne Shqiperi me ushtri dhe me pasuri, ai erdhi me rrobat e trupit dhe me nje shkop ne dore, i frymezuar nga Shpirti i Shenjte dhe i bekuar nga Patriarkana e Stambollit qe te perhapte Lajmin e Mire ne Greqi dhe Shqiperi.

Shen Kozmai nderohet dhe kujtohet cdo vit nga mbare komuniteti orthodhoks shqiptar dhe Kisha Orthodhokse Autoqefale Shqiptare mban relikat e Tij ne Tirane, eshtrat e tij.

Idiotizmi dhe erresira juaj eshte aq e trashe sa mundoheni te shihni hasmin edhe ne jeten e nje shenjtori, dhe kjo deshmon shume per ju dhe jo per shenjtorin i cili e permbushi me sukses misionin e tij e sot prehet ne qiell e jo ne toke.

Albo

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------

